# Preserving Lamb meat ?



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Can you can lamb as you would beef?

Can you salt cure as you would pork?

Or dry it as in jerky?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Here are the instructions for canning lamb: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html

And here are the jerky instructions: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/dry/jerky.html

I would think it would be difficult to salt cure lamb because it is so lean, not to mention it would ruin the meat's flavor. AFAIK there are no instructions for salt cure for lamb.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks. I visited my extension office this morn and she gave me some instructions also.


----------

